# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: An awesome new novel...  By me!

## RJB

I just published an action/adventure/horror novel.  I have a certificate in screenwriting from UCLA and my novels read lightning fast like a movie sword fight.  In the last two years I wrote the rough drafts to the first 6 novels in this series and I should be releasing a follow up every 3 to 4 months.  If anyone doubts the validity of the survival skills, fights, or any actions in the novel, I will demonstrate them on my youtube channel.

https://www.amazon.com/Outcast-Mount...%2C1584&sr=8-1


If you like or don't like it, please leave an amazon review--  good or bad, it gets publicity.

Also please excuse my Amazon page, I don't have full access to it, just my publisher at this moment.  Nor has my publisher uploaded the Kindle version, yet.

----------


## phill4paul

Order confirmed. I just got in 



  so I'll pick up yours when I lay this one down.

----------


## RJB

Just a heads up if you are tight on cash.  I will be reducing the price in late January/February to promote book 2.

----------


## donnay

Just ordered one.

----------


## RJB

Also my wife is a published author as well.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...t_bibl_vppi_i1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...t_bibl_vppi_i0
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...t_bibl_vppi_i2

----------


## cjm

Just finished book one last night.  Looking forward to book two!

----------


## phill4paul

> Just finished book one last night.  Looking forward to book two!


  Same. Was a fun read.

----------


## RJB

> Just finished book one last night.  Looking forward to book two!





> Same. Was a fun read.


Hey thanks guys!  I am running behind on the editing.  It may be another month before the next is out.

----------


## RJB

My second novel is out.

https://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Ally-M...2252161&sr=8-2

The first one is on sale on Kindle for 99 cents and the paperback is $5.

Thanks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I enjoyed _"Outcast"_ and I'll order this one.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My second novel is out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Ally-M...2252161&sr=8-2
> 
> The one is on sale on Kindle for 99 cents and the paperback is $5.
> 
> Thanks.


We'll get this posted on Timelessauthors.com right away.

----------


## cjm

ordered.  looking forward to reading it!

----------


## RJB

> I enjoyed _"Outcast"_ and I'll order this one.





> ordered.  looking forward to reading it!


Thank you, so much.  If it's not too much, and if you like it, please leave a review on Amazon.

----------


## phill4paul

> My second novel is out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Ally-M...2252161&sr=8-2
> 
> The one is on sale on Kindle for 99 cents and the paperback is $5.
> 
> Thanks.


 Showing $7.99 Kindle. $15.99 paperback.

https://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Ally-M...2252161&sr=8-2

----------


## RJB

> Showing $7.99 Kindle. $15.99 paperback.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Ally-M...2252161&sr=8-2


Oh, sorry.  I meant the fist one book.  Amazon also plays with the price a lot without my input.

----------


## phill4paul

I just finished book two. First Kindle book, so you have that honor. Lol. 

   Another fast paced page turner! Great job, my man. Already anticipating the third in the series. 

   Signed up for your newsletter at: rjburle.com

----------


## phill4paul

When do we get to see some youtube footage of you practicing certain techniques in your novels?

  BTW you nailed the description of Asheville, N.C. in your last book. It's gone to the dogs. I won't even spend a dime to support their economy anymore.

----------


## RJB

> When do we get to see some youtube footage of you practicing certain techniques in your novels?


Thanks for the kind words.

When I figure it out how to edit videos and all that.  I am also going to try to read the first novel and get that uploaded to YT by Halloween as well as a horror short story collection published.  I am also trying to get the third novel out by then, and then I have a few other projects I have been working on.  The Covid lockdown in my town really hurt my business and I am trying to get the heck out of where I am at.  If I get harassed enough, I will get on with the Youtube vids quicker

----------


## phill4paul

> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> When I figure it out how to edit videos and all that.  I am also going to try to read the first novel and get that uploaded to YT by Halloween as well as a horror short story collection published.  I am also trying to get the third novel out by then, and then I have a few other projects I have been working on.  The Covid lockdown in my town really hurt my business and I am trying to get the heck out of where I am at.  If I get harassed enough, I will get on with the Youtube vids quicker


  Not "kind words." Your world is a million mile a minute milieu. And I love it. I'm not going to say that it is "Lord of the Rings" or "The Expanse." But it incorporates elements of both, I think, and more than anything is just a page turner addiction. I won't spoil, but the Epilogue in book 2 sure 'splained some things.
  It's good man. I love it because the zombies and vampires are almost secondary. Much like "The Walking Dead" it's about the humans.
  And the humans involved are wonderfully created. The Mountain Men, Bryan and Critter. Those that serve evil masters like Craig, who would almost rather die. 
   You've created a great 'verse. Seriously.

----------


## Anti Federalist

@RJB

Page six of "Outcast" you mention "The Before" in describing the clothes of the fellow bar patrons being nothing better than burlap sacks in "the before".

And boom, this hit me the other day, and I was immediately drawn back to that bar scene.

*CNN just called pre-Covid ‘the Before Times’ and people are freaking out*

https://www.indy100.com/viral/covid1...tions-b1936396

Well done brother, that's what good writing does.

----------


## RJB

> @RJB
> 
> Page six of "Outcast" you mention "The Before" in describing the clothes of the fellow bar patrons being nothing better than burlap sacks in "the before".
> 
> And boom, this hit me the other day, and I was immediately drawn back to that bar scene.
> 
> *CNN just called pre-Covid the Before Times and people are freaking out*
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/viral/covid1...tions-b1936396
> ...


Thanks.  I tried to keep my own personal feelings out and write it with a general sense of what people in real life feel.  Currently, everyone in our country knows something is very wrong.  I attempted to capture that.   

It is interesting that I have had both progressives and conservatives enjoy the book and think my story was relevant.  The thing is, I simply reported it through the main character's quirky point of view.  In short, I did what the media should do.  FOX News has a good slogan, "We report.  You decide."  If only that was true.

----------


## cjm

> ordered.  looking forward to reading it!


Wow, I can't believe that was the end of May.  I ordered the book shortly after posting that, so I've had it since early April.  I finally got a chance to read it this past weekend since I was laid up with an injury.  Great stuff!  Looking forward to the next one!

----------


## RJB

> Wow, I can't believe that was the end of May.  I ordered the book shortly after posting that, so I've had it since early April.  I finally got a chance to read it this past weekend since I was laid up with an injury.  Great stuff!  Looking forward to the next one!


Thanks.  I wrote the rough drafts for the first 6 novels and large chunks of a few others between Sept 2018 and Sept 2020.  (I was hit with an insane burst of energy when I was nearing my 50th birthday and I thought of all the stuff that I thought that I would accomplish by 30.)  My wife is my editor and I thought I would be pumping out the completed novels every 3 months, but we had a few family tragedies on my wife's side, so my release dates have been extended.  Sorry about the delays.  Hopefully the third book should be out by Thanksgiving.

----------


## cjm

> Thanks.  I wrote the rough drafts for the first 6 novels and large chunks of a few others between Sept 2018 and Sept 2020.  (I was hit with an insane burst of energy when I was nearing my 50th birthday and I thought of all the stuff that I thought that I would accomplish by 30.)  My wife is my editor and I thought I would be pumping out the completed novels every 3 months, but we had a few family tragedies on my wife's side, so my release dates have been extended.  Sorry about the delays.  Hopefully the third book should be out by Thanksgiving.


Sorry about the family tragedies and no need to apologize for delays.  You're probably too busy with the business move mentioned on another thread and all the other goings on in your life, but I'll _sort of_ be down in your neck of the woods to _sort of_ play Mountain Warrior in mid November.  I'll PM you details after I clean out my RPF mailbox hopefully later today (only have 2 free msg slots right now).  If you're up for a beer, I'm buying.

----------


## RJB

> Sorry about the family tragedies and no need to apologize for delays.  You're probably too busy with the business move mentioned on another thread and all the other goings on in your life, but I'll _sort of_ be down in your neck of the woods to _sort of_ play Mountain Warrior in mid November.  I'll PM you details after I clean out my RPF mailbox hopefully later today (only have 2 free msg slots right now).  If you're up for a beer, I'm buying.


Sure.  I will buy the second round!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thanks.  I wrote the rough drafts for the first 6 novels and large chunks of a few others between Sept 2018 and Sept 2020.  (I was hit with an insane burst of energy when I was nearing my 50th birthday and I thought of all the stuff that I thought that I would accomplish by 30.)  My wife is my editor and I thought I would be pumping out the completed novels every 3 months, but we had a few family tragedies on my wife's side, so my release dates have been extended.  Sorry about the delays.  Hopefully the third book should be out by Thanksgiving.


We eagerly await the opportunity to add it to the featured books section at timelessauthors.com

----------


## RJB

For those who liked the first two...  The third book in the series is out, finally.  I owe CJM a book.  I am hoping the fourth should be out by this coming Halloween.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> For those who liked the first two...  The third book in the series is out, finally.  I owe CJM a book.  I am hoping the fourth should be out by this coming Halloween.


I'll get it added to the Featured Books section at Timelessauthors right away.

----------


## cjm

> For those who liked the first two...  The third book in the series is out, finally.  I owe CJM a book.  I am hoping the fourth should be out by this coming Halloween.


Been heads down with work the last several weeks and popped in daily-ish to lurk, but missed this -- congrats on the release of the 3rd book!  I'm looking forward to reading it!

----------

